# Charleston SC squats



## Chevyheavy (Aug 7, 2019)

First time posting on here, anyone know of any squats or spots to set up anywhere in the Charleston area?


----------



## Barf (Aug 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Maybe tell us a little more about yourself?

I found this link using the *search engine*.

*It was posted in 2010, so the info is probably dated.

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/island-squat-in-charleston.7035/*


----------

